# muffkies recipe



## bon_sai (Apr 3, 2008)

Several years ago in the Golf Digest magazine, there was an article about Jack Nicklaus and what he ate on the golf course for energy.

A recipe was also printed about a half muffin and half cookie recipe that Jack called muffkies.

I believe that Jack's wife made these energy bars for him.

Does anyone have that recipe?

If you do, please post the recipe.

Thanks,
Frank Rodriguez


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been a Golf Digest subscriber for 2 decades now and have kept some issues. I don't remember this particular recipe and if only we could narrow down the year, I could go through my box of mags.


----------



## bon_sai (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe the article printed between 1987 and 1992.

Frank Rodriguez


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll have a look.


----------

